# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Eri joukkoliikennemuotojen kuljettajien palkkaus

## kuukanko

> Enemmän metrojunankuljettaja tienaa kuin esim. osa sairaanhoitajista, lähihoitajista ja muista sosiaalialan työntekijöistä.


Mutta veturinkuljettaja tienaakin enemmän kuin esim. osa johtajista. Se sitten näkyykin, kun vertaillaan eri liikennemuotojen tuotantokustannuksia.

----------


## TheKraken

> Mutta veturinkuljettaja tienaakin enemmän kuin esim. osa johtajista. Se sitten näkyykin, kun vertaillaan eri liikennemuotojen tuotantokustannuksia.


Niinpä. On jossain määrin jopa käsittämättömiä nuo veturinkuljettajien palkat. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista sinänsä tietää miten ne ovat tuollaisiksi päässeet edes kehittymään? Onko aina työ aina vain ollut niin arvostettua vai mikä on syynä?

Taitavat veturinkuljettajat palkkatasollaan painia lähinnä lentäjien ja laivan kapteenien kanssa, jos siis puhutaan ammateista joissa tarkoituksena on liikutella isoja ihmismassoja. Vaikka vastuu ja tarvittava ammattitaito ei minusta kuitenkaan minusta ihan yhtenevä.

----------


## Murzu

> Niinpä. On jossain määrin jopa käsittämättömiä nuo veturinkuljettajien palkat. Olisi ihan mielenkiintoista sinänsä tietää miten ne ovat tuollaisiksi päässeet edes kehittymään? Onko aina työ aina vain ollut niin arvostettua vai mikä on syynä?
> 
> Taitavat veturinkuljettajat palkkatasollaan painia lähinnä lentäjien ja laivan kapteenien kanssa, jos siis puhutaan ammateista joissa tarkoituksena on liikutella isoja ihmismassoja. Vaikka vastuu ja tarvittava ammattitaito ei minusta kuitenkaan minusta ihan yhtenevä.


No onhan se sama traditio muissakin maissa, veturinkuljettaja on hyvä ammatti jossa on motivoiva palkkaus, ketä se haittaa? Mielestäni käsittämättömiä ovat Fortumin johtajien optiot, niin kuin työn vaativuuteen verrattuna. En keksi yhtäkkiä miten Liliuksen työpanos on miljardien arvoinen. Joutavaa höpinää on sen sijaan kadehtia tavallisten työläisten palkkoja. Eikö se ole hyvä, että työnteollakin voi tienata hyvin. Ihmettelen että haluat kehittää joukkoliikennettä siihen suuntaan, että tulosta parannetaan palkkausta pienentämällä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmettelen että haluat kehittää joukkoliikennettä siihen suuntaan, että tulosta parannetaan palkkausta pienentämällä.


Sitähän luullaan kehitettävän vähentämällä työpaikkoja. Tosiasiassa kuljettajattoman ajon vaatima investointi maksaa enemmän kuin mitä pääasiassa henkilökuluissa uskotaan säästettävän. Muu lautakunnalle esitetty kannattavuus ei pidä paikkaansa. Se ei vastaa metrosta saatua kokemusta eikä liikennetekniikan tietämystä.

Antero

----------


## TheKraken

> No onhan se sama traditio muissakin maissa, veturinkuljettaja on hyvä ammatti jossa on motivoiva palkkaus, ketä se haittaa? Mielestäni käsittämättömiä ovat Fortumin johtajien optiot, niin kuin työn vaativuuteen verrattuna. En keksi yhtäkkiä miten Liliuksen työpanos on miljardien arvoinen. Joutavaa höpinää on sen sijaan kadehtia tavallisten työläisten palkkoja. Eikö se ole hyvä, että työnteollakin voi tienata hyvin. Ihmettelen että haluat kehittää joukkoliikennettä siihen suuntaan, että tulosta parannetaan palkkausta pienentämällä.


Hieno hommahan se on, että "rehellistä" työtä tekemällä voi ansaita. En sitä sano missään nimessä. Onhan työ myös työajoiltaan hyvinkin rasittavaa ja päivät pitkiä jne jne. Mutta silti minusta palkka on aika koholla verrattuna työn vastuuseen, mutta niin on monella muullakin alalla suhteessa muihin.

En minä olisi kenenkään palkkausta pienentämässä, ellen sitten niiden Fortumin johtajien.

----------


## Murzu

> Mutta silti minusta palkka on aika koholla verrattuna työn vastuuseen, mutta niin on monella muullakin alalla suhteessa muihin.


Täytyy sanoa, että veturinkuljettajat eivät paini palkoissa läheskään lentokapteenien tasolla. Mutta toisaalta palkkaus on parempi kuin esim bussikuskeilla. Ja eiköhän vastuukin ja vaatimustasokin korreloi aika hyvin palkkaan nähden. Eli vaativuustaso lisääntyy seuraavanlaisesti: bussi-ratikka-metro-juna-lentokone/laiva. Samoin tekee palkka.

Ai miksi metron kuljettaminen ei ole yhtä vaativaa kuin junan, vaikka kiskoilla liikutaankin? No siksi, että metrot ajavat 80 km/h ja junat 160 km/h, pendoliinot jopa 220 km/h. Se kuuluisa aika käy vähemmäksi näissä nopeuksissa oikeiden päätösten tekemiseen.

Lisäksi veturin+vaunujen käsittely vaatii enemmän osaamista, kuin esim helposti käskyjä totteleva metrojuna. Nojoo, totteleehan se lähijunakin käskyjä, mutta se on vain yksi työkalu muun kaluston joukossa. 

Protokollan mukaista toimintaa ja sääntöjä on vr:llä huomattavasti enemmän, joiden muistaminen ja soveltaminen on jo vaativaa sinänsä. Lisäksi kuljettajan täytyy tuntea paljon laajempi rataverkko. Sitten esim pitkään ic-junaan mahtuu moninkertaisesti enemmän matkustajia kuin yhteen metroon.

Näin lopuksi, kyllä se juna silti edelleen kaukana lentoliikenteestä on, ja niin on palkkakin.

----------


## TheKraken

En siis kyllä missään välissä kinunut itselleni palkankorotusta, vaikka olisihan se kiva tietenkin niin paljon tienata  :Wink:  Enkä verrannut metroa veturinkuljettajaan, muussa kuin siinä mielessä miksi VR:n hommat varmasti vetää sakkia enemmän.

Tottakai ymmärrän että veturihommissa enemmän tienataan, mutta minusta hieman liikaa enemmän  :Wink: 

Yksi kaveri lentäjäksi opiskelee ja kun häneltä tuopin äärellä kyselin palkkoja ja kerroin verrokiksi veturinkuljettajan lähtöpalkan, niin kyllä hän väitti että lentäjän alkupalkka ainakin finskillä on kuulemma hitusen pienempi. En nyt enää lukuja muista, mutta näin väitti hän. Tähän siis perustin lentäjävertaukseni. Tietenkin tiedän sen, että lentäjä varmasti voi tienata enemmän.

Mutta eiköhän tämän sivuraiteille nyrjähtäneen keskustelun voi lopettaa tähän  :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Tottakai ymmärrän että veturihommissa enemmän tienataan, mutta minusta hieman liikaa enemmän 
> 
> Yksi kaveri lentäjäksi opiskelee ja kun häneltä tuopin äärellä kyselin palkkoja ja kerroin verrokiksi veturinkuljettajan lähtöpalkan, niin kyllä hän väitti että lentäjän alkupalkka ainakin finskillä on kuulemma hitusen pienempi. En nyt enää lukuja muista, mutta näin väitti hän. Tähän siis perustin lentäjävertaukseni. Tietenkin tiedän sen, että lentäjä varmasti voi tienata enemmän.
> 
> Mutta eiköhän tämän sivuraiteille nyrjähtäneen keskustelun voi lopettaa tähän


Ei nyt tähän lopeteta, kun on kerran alkuun päästy.

Kerro ne palkat meille muillekin! Mitä saa metrokuski, veturinkuljettaja ja lentäjä. Ja on tähän säikeeseen laivankuljettajatkin jossain vaiheessa vedetty mukaan, eli nekin kiinnostavat. Taksikuskit ne vasta tienaakin!

Tästä kun ei jouda tuopin ääreen kuuntelemaan palkkafaktoja, kun pitää tätä mielenkiintoista jlf:ää seurata tarkkana selvin päin...

----------


## Rehtori

> Ei nyt tähän lopeteta, kun on kerran alkuun päästy.
> 
> Kerro ne palkat meille muillekin! Mitä saa metrokuski, veturinkuljettaja ja lentäjä. Ja on tähän säikeeseen laivankuljettajatkin jossain vaiheessa vedetty mukaan, eli nekin kiinnostavat. Taksikuskit ne vasta tienaakin!
> 
> Tästä kun ei jouda tuopin ääreen kuuntelemaan palkkafaktoja, kun pitää tätä mielenkiintoista jlf:ää seurata tarkkana selvin päin...


Naurettavaa keskustelua kerassaan. Lentäjän alkupalkka on veturinkuljettajan palkkaa hieman pienempi mutta muutaman vuoden kuluttua mennään ohi ja kauas. Veturinkuljettaja tienaa vuodessa noin 40000-55000 euroa, riippuen uran vaiheesta eli ei nyt mitenkään erityisen paljon. Linja-auton kuljettajan palkka on käsittämättömän pieni, puhuttaisiin mieluummin niiden korottamisesta kuin normaalipalkkaisten palkkojen laskemisesta. Hienoa että vaununhinaaja saa leivän päälle myös hieman makkaraa, itse ainakin olen heidän puolestaan iloinen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Työvoimakustannuksista puheenollen:  onko kellään käsitystä, tilattaisiinko kiskobussiliikennettä enemmän (esimerkiksi Pieksämäki-Savonlinna-välille), jos olisi tilattavissa liikennöintiä, jossa kuljettaja rahastaisi?

----

Kiva kun jotkut tienaa hyvin.  Omat vuosituloni ovat alle kymppitonnin, mutta toisaalta ei minun tarvitse mitään tehdäkään.

----------


## Compact

> Naurettavaa keskustelua kerassaan.


Samaa mieltä.
Jos retostellaan erilaisilla kuljettajapalkoilla, niin sopisi siinä yhteydessä kyllä mainita hieman niitä euromääriäkin.
Haittatyöstä (yötyö yms.) kertyvä lisäpalkkio voikin olla se suurin erojen selittäjä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Työvoimakustannuksista puheenollen:  onko kellään käsitystä, tilattaisiinko kiskobussiliikennettä enemmän (esimerkiksi Pieksämäki-Savonlinna-välille), jos olisi tilattavissa liikennöintiä, jossa kuljettaja rahastaisi?


Periaatteessa yhden henkilön kustannuksen jääminen pois merkitsee varsin paljon. Kun operoinnin vuosikustannus on luokkaa 1,5 M, niin yhden junahenkilön kustannus (palkka + sivukulut) ovat hyvinkin 250.000-300.000 . Toinen henkilö junassa kun ei tarkoita, että palkataan yksi henkilö lisää, vaan 7 päivää viikossa ja ehkä 16 h vuorokaudessa on noin 3 henkilöä per liikenteessä oleva juna vuorotyölisineen.

Mutta ei se Suomessa ole tästä kiinni, vaan ongelmana on kaluston ja vapaan kilpailun puute.

Antero

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mutta ei se Suomessa ole tästä kiinni, vaan ongelmana on kaluston ja vapaan kilpailun puute.


Kiskobusseilla liikennöitiin jonkin aikaa välillä Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä.  Missäs käytössä ne kiskobussit nyt ovat?  Joutilaina?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kiskobusseilla liikennöitiin jonkin aikaa välillä Seinäjoki-Jyväskylä.  Missäs käytössä ne kiskobussit nyt ovat?  Joutilaina?


Kaikki ovat sijoitettuna. Sijoittamisen tehokkuutta voi tietenkin pohtia, kun esim. Hangon ja Karjaan välille on sijoitettu 2 moottorivaunua, mutta toista tarvitaan vain muutamissa viikon junissa kaksinajossa. Mutta minkäs teet. Huippukuorma mitoittaa kalustotarpeen. Eikä auta ajaa huippukuormaa veturijunallakaan, koska sitten se seisoisi jouten silloin, kun ajetaan moottorivaunua.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Ihan muuten vain mielenkiinnosta kysyisin mm. nimimerkki TheKrakenilta seuraavaa:

Tuleeko metrojunankuljettajien palkkaus jotenkin muuttumaan heidän siirtyessään junanvalvojiksi automaation myötä? Hehän ovat edelleen (tarvittaessa) kuljettajia. Onko tästä ollut puhetta?

----------


## TheKraken

> Ihan muuten vain mielenkiinnosta kysyisin mm. nimimerkki TheKrakenilta seuraavaa:
> 
> Tuleeko metrojunankuljettajien palkkaus jotenkin muuttumaan heidän siirtyessään junanvalvojiksi automaation myötä? Hehän ovat edelleen (tarvittaessa) kuljettajia. Onko tästä ollut puhetta?


Tulipas tuossa haettua Googlella Ihan Jotain Muuta(tm) ja jostain syystä nousi tämä topic hakutuloksiin ja huomasin, että täällähän oli jäänyt kysymys vastaamatta:

Asiasta ei ole ollut minkäänlaista puhetta, mutta se on varma, että sen verran suuri haloo siitä nousisi kuljettajien sekä edunvalvontajärjestöjen suunnalta, että tuskinpa ollaan palkkaan kajoamassa ainakaan alaspäin. Päin vastoin. Kuljettajille tulee lisää uutta työtä, toimenkuva muuttuu, joudutaan kouluttautumaan jne. eli eiköhän todennäköisempää ole, että siihen joku lisä lyödään päälle.

----------


## mopotti

Onko yleistä muilla, ettei työntekijä saa tilinauhoja? Tämä Mennään Bussilla ei ainakaan tänne Satakuntaan niitä saa lähetettyä vaikka kuinka pyytäisi. Maksa täs sitte jäsenmaksuja. Ääliömäistä toimintaa minkä tulen laittamaan yleiseen tietoisuuteen. AKT saa tiedon asiasta maanantaina, katsotaan sitte kuka kiusaa ja ketä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

En ole aivan varma, onko tämä foorumiin soveltuvaa keskustelua, nimenomaan yhtä työnantajaa koskien. Yleisesti työehtosopimuksista, varsinkin liittyen joukkoliikennealan töihin, ilman kytköksiä erityisiin henkilökohtaisiin tapauksiin ja tiettyihin firmoihin, voi varmasti keskustella off-topicissa.

Joka tapauksessa oikeudesta tilinauhaan on määrätty työsopimuslain 2 luvun 16 §:ssä:




> Maksaessaan palkan työnantajan on annettava työntekijälle laskelma, josta käyvät ilmi palkan suuruus ja sen määräytymisen perusteet.

----------


## J_J

Minusta tämä on kaiken mainitun työnantajan itsekehuskelun (joka tosin viime aikoina on kadonnut jostain mystisestä syystä) jälkeen ihan oikea paikka keskustelulle  :Wink:

----------


## Hyvin

Joku raja on hyvä vetää keskustelun aiheiden rajoihin eli kuinka yksittäisiin tapauksiin tässä foorumissa mennään. Voidaanko esim. nimetä henkilö, epäillä hänen ajaneen bussia kännissä ja kysyä sitten porukalta josko muillakin on samanlaista tietoa asiasta?

----------


## J_J

> Joku raja on hyvä vetää keskustelun aiheiden rajoihin eli kuinka yksittäisiin tapauksiin tässä foorumissa mennään. Voidaanko esim. nimetä henkilö, epäillä hänen ajaneen bussia kännissä ja kysyä sitten porukalta josko muillakin on samanlaista tietoa asiasta?


Eikö olisi ollut helpompaa vain katkaista huhuilta siivet ja kertoa, että väitteet/epäilykset/syytökset ovat aiheettomia? Ai niin mutta...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:44 ----------




> Onko yleistä muilla, ettei työntekijä saa tilinauhoja? Tämä Mennään Bussilla ei ainakaan tänne Satakuntaan niitä saa lähetettyä vaikka kuinka pyytäisi. Maksa täs sitte jäsenmaksuja. Ääliömäistä toimintaa minkä tulen laittamaan yleiseen tietoisuuteen. AKT saa tiedon asiasta maanantaina, katsotaan sitte kuka kiusaa ja ketä.


Äsken unohdin vastauksessani todeta, että ainakin omalla kohdallani työnantajan palkanlaskenta perii luvallani jäsenmaksun suoraan palkasta ja tilittää liittoon...  :Wink:

----------


## Pezqu

Minäkin ilmoitan, että palkkani ovat jääneet maksamatta, vaikken koko yrityksessä ole töissä. Kuitenkin netissä anonyymin nimimerkin takaa kirjoitetun viestin on pakko olla täyttä faktaa eikä sitä sovi kiistää.

Pitääkin mennä trollailemaan muillekin (mm. Onnibusin) palstoille, että AKT:n TES mukaisia lisiä ei makseta, koska asiasta on sovittu työnantajan ja työntekijän välillä ota tai jätä -tyyliin. Tälläisiä huhuja on Esson baarissa kuulunut.

----------


## 339-DF

Kirjoita mieluummin keksityn nimimerkin turvin joku samantyyppinen väite vaikka Paunusta, niin saadaan J_J kääntämään äkkiä takkinsa  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Äsken unohdin vastauksessani todeta, että ainakin omalla kohdallani työnantajan palkanlaskenta perii luvallani jäsenmaksun suoraan palkasta ja tilittää liittoon...


Sivumennen sanottuna en ymmärrä pätkääkään sellaista käytäntöä, että työnantaja perii ammattiliiton jäsenmaksuja suoraan palkasta. Tai että jäsenmaksut ylipäätään ovat ansiosidonnaisia. Se mitä tienaan ei periaatteessa kuulu kenellekään muulle (olkoonkin että osallistun toki jokavuotiseen anonyymiin palkkatasokyselyyn, jonka tulokset raportoidaan avoimesti ja joista voi tarkistaa onko palkka linjassa yleisen tason kanssa).

Minä siis maksan jäsenmaksuni itse kerran vuodessa suoraan. Mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole ikinä tarjottukaan. Eikä jäsenmaksu ole ansiosidonnainen vaan kaikille tasasuuruinen. (Jos on työttömänä tai opiskelee, voi saada alennusta.)

Itse asiassa en ole koskaan kertonutkaan työnantajalleni mihin liittoon kuulun. Eikä työnantaja ole sitä tiedustellut. Ja parempi niin.

----------


## Jarppi

> Minäkin ilmoitan, että palkkani ovat jääneet maksamatta, vaikken koko yrityksessä ole töissä. Kuitenkin netissä anonyymin nimimerkin takaa kirjoitetun viestin on pakko olla täyttä faktaa eikä sitä sovi kiistää.
> 
> Pitääkin mennä trollailemaan muillekin (mm. Onnibusin) palstoille, että AKT:n TES mukaisia lisiä ei makseta, koska asiasta on sovittu työnantajan ja työntekijän välillä ota tai jätä -tyyliin. Tälläisiä huhuja on Esson baarissa kuulunut.


Kyseinen kirjoitus kerkesi hetken olla OE:n Facen sivuilla ihan omalla nimellään. Jostain syystä poistettiin pikaisesti.

Mitä tulee noihin jäsenmaksuihin, niin Hyvärisellä taitaa nyt mennä ammattiliitto ja työttömyyskassa sekaisin. Joillaikin aloilla on varmasti ihan sama kuuluuko pelkästään vaikka Loimaan kassaan. Kuljetusalalla on minun mielestä erittäin tarkeää kuulua vahvaan liittoon. Työnantajat varmasti toivoisivat kaikkien liittyvän tuohon viittaamaasi "liittoon", joka kyllä maksaa työttömyyskorvaukset mutta ei sitten mitään muuta. Heitä ei kiinnosta millaisilla sopimuksilla heidän jäsenet töitä tekee. Ei ne työehtosopimukset itsestään synny. Valitettavasti aina on niitä vapaamatkustajia, jotka hyötyvät toisten kovasta työstä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Aina löytyy joku syy olla kuulumatta oman alan ammattiliittoon. Silloin vaan pitäisi sopia itse omat työehtonsa, ja jättää esim. pekkaset pitämättä. Taitaa vaan olla harvinaista jättää ne saavutetut edut...

----------


## Kani

> Aina löytyy joku syy olla kuulumatta oman alan ammattiliittoon. Silloin vaan pitäisi sopia itse omat työehtonsa, ja jättää esim. pekkaset pitämättä. Taitaa vaan olla harvinaista jättää ne saavutetut edut...


Ei pekkasia kyllä voi sanoa minkään ammattiliiton saavutukseksi. Pekkaspäivät syntyivät vuonna 1984 selvitysmies Matti Pekkasen esityksen osana. Pekkanen (1925-2004) toimi urallaan työnantajajärjestöissä, ei ammattiliitoissa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tulee noihin jäsenmaksuihin, niin Hyvärisellä taitaa nyt mennä ammattiliitto ja työttömyyskassa sekaisin.


Millä perusteella? Esim. Tekniikan akateemisten (ammattijärjestö) jäsenmaksu on 351 e/vuosi, IAET-kassan (työttömyyskassa) 78 e/vuosi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Millä perusteella? Esim. Tekniikan akateemisten (ammattijärjestö) jäsenmaksu on 351 e/vuosi, IAET-kassan (työttömyyskassa) 78 e/vuosi.


Juu, nimenomaan tähän tyyliin, vaikka liitto ei olekaan TEK. Eli ei mene liitto ja kassa sekaisin. (Aika yllättävän kallis tuo TEK muuten on.)

Ja pekkaspäivät ovat meikäläiselle arkielämässä ihan tuntematon käsite vaikka aina niistä kuulee puhuttavan. Laskennallinen työaikani on 37,5 tuntia viikossa (ei sisältäen 30 min ruokatuntia, sen kanssa siis 40 tuntia viikossa), ja vuosilomaa 5 viikkoa (4 kesällä, 1 talvella). Ja siinä kaikki. Paitsi että palkatonta työtä tulee tuon päälle tehtyä säännöllisesti ja matka-aikojen korvaukset ovat olleet ihan retuperällä aina. Siinä mielessä välillä tuntuu oudolta kuunnella työnantajien valitusta siitä että työtä tehdään liian vähän tai työntekijöiden kitinää pekkaspäivistä tai muista eduista, jotka ovat minulle jääneet vieraiksi. Ei sellaisia kyllä osaa odottakaan kun ei niitä ikinä ole ollut, joten sikäli ei haittaa, mutta oudoksuttaa kun sellaisista koko ajan puhutaan.

----------


## tkp

> Ja pekkaspäivät ovat meikäläiselle arkielämässä ihan tuntematon käsite vaikka aina niistä kuulee puhuttavan. Laskennallinen työaikani on 37,5 tuntia viikossa



Siinähän se työajan lyhennys onkin jo. Eli pidät "pekkasia" joka työpäivä sen 20 minuuttia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siinähän se työajan lyhennys onkin jo. Eli pidät "pekkasia" joka työpäivä sen 20 minuuttia.


Paitsi että käytännössä keskimäärin teen palkatta enemmän ekstraa per päivä, veikkaan että viikkotyöaika menee keskimäärin 43 tunnin paikkeille, mikä tutkimusten mukaan lienee aika keskiverto määrä. Enkä ehdi useinkaan pitää tuota ruokatuntia vaan syön liian usein työn lomassa tietokoneen äärellä vaikka tuo 30 min silti oletetaan pidetyksi. Eikä sillekään voi kauheasti, että joskus kalenteri on niin täynnä, ettei ruokatauolle ole erillistä aikaa. Toisaalta kun teen pääosin etätyötä, tarkkaan ottaen taidan olla työaikalain ulkopuolella kokonaan (?).

Suomessa ylemmät toimihenkilöt tekevät yleensäkin hirmuisesti tilastoimatonta ekstratyötä. Ylityöksi sitä ei voi kutsua ylityön määritelmän vuoksi: ylityötä pyytää esimies, mutta käytännössä ei esimies vahdi työn tekemistä vaan tuloksia, ja jotta saa ne asiat aikaan mitä täytyy, on pakko oma-aloitteisesti jatkaa päivää. Mutta kun mitään ei näy tilastoissa, yhteiskunta kuvittelee että sellaista työtä ei tehdä. Duunarille maksetaan lisiä joka ylittävästä minuutista, toimihenkilöillekin aika hyvin, mutta ylemmälle toimihenkilölle ei käytännössä juuri koskaan mitään. Siitäkin huolimatta että ylempi toimihenkilö ei läheskään aina ole itsenäistä valtaa käyttävä pomo vaan ihan rivityöntekijä. On jopa firmoja, joissa kaikki sihteeriä (=toimihenkilö) lukuunottamatta ovat ylempiä toimihenkilöitä. Mutta nyt menee off-topiciksi.

----------


## Jarppi

> Paitsi että käytännössä keskimäärin teen palkatta enemmän ekstraa per päivä, veikkaan että viikkotyöaika menee keskimäärin 43 tunnin paikkeille, mikä tutkimusten mukaan lienee aika keskiverto määrä. Enkä ehdi useinkaan pitää tuota ruokatuntia vaan syön liian usein työn lomassa tietokoneen äärellä vaikka tuo 30 min silti oletetaan pidetyksi. Eikä sillekään voi kauheasti, että joskus kalenteri on niin täynnä, ettei ruokatauolle ole erillistä aikaa. Toisaalta kun teen pääosin etätyötä, tarkkaan ottaen taidan olla työaikalain ulkopuolella kokonaan (?).
> 
> Suomessa ylemmät toimihenkilöt tekevät yleensäkin hirmuisesti tilastoimatonta ekstratyötä. Ylityöksi sitä ei voi kutsua ylityön määritelmän vuoksi: ylityötä pyytää esimies, mutta käytännössä ei esimies vahdi työn tekemistä vaan tuloksia, ja jotta saa ne asiat aikaan mitä täytyy, on pakko oma-aloitteisesti jatkaa päivää. Mutta kun mitään ei näy tilastoissa, yhteiskunta kuvittelee että sellaista työtä ei tehdä. Duunarille maksetaan lisiä joka ylittävästä minuutista, toimihenkilöillekin aika hyvin, mutta ylemmälle toimihenkilölle ei käytännössä juuri koskaan mitään. Siitäkin huolimatta että ylempi toimihenkilö ei läheskään aina ole itsenäistä valtaa käyttävä pomo vaan ihan rivityöntekijä. On jopa firmoja, joissa kaikki sihteeriä (=toimihenkilö) lukuunottamatta ovat ylempiä toimihenkilöitä. Mutta nyt menee off-topiciksi.


Kanttaa aina ensin suhteuttaa vähän noita palkkoja. Jos "perus"  duunari saa vaikka 2000  Eur/kk ja ylempi toimihenkilö vaikka 5000 Eur/kk, on niillä lisillä suuri merkitys. Kun tässä on vastakkain Linja-autonkuljettaja sekä  Tietokoneella työtä tekevä, on vertailu turhaa ja lähes mahdotonta. Linja-autoa kun on hiukan vaikea etänä. Siinä ollaan töissä  koko ajan. Toinen tärkeä asia on liiton ja luottamusmiehen rooli. Sopimuksilla ei ole mitään virkaa jos niiden noudattamista ei valvota. Työnantaja kyllä menee sieltä mistä aita on matalin. Mikäli koet tekeväsi palkatonta työtä, on ensin syytä katsoa peiliin ja sen jälkeen omaa TES:iä. Mikäli palkka on muutenkin pieni ja vielä pitäisi ilmaiseksi tehdä ylimääräistä ei se voi olla perusteltua. Jos taas palkka on muutenkin reilu työhön nähden, en näe ongelmaa muutamalla ylimääräisellä tunnilla. Tuolla 43:lla tunnilla viikossa ei kannata kuljetusalalla kerskua. Siellä viikottaiset  tunnit on jotain aivan muuta.  En vähättele omaa työtäsi, mutta alat ovat niin erilaisia, että vertailua ei kannata tehdä.  Itse tiedän alastasi varmasti yhtä vähän kuin sinä minun alasta. Kaikki ei ole niin yksinkertaista miltä se saattaa ulkopuolisesta näyttää. Itse olen saannut kuulla väheksyntää, että eihän siinä tarvise kuin istua ja kääntää rattia. Työn keveydestä saa helposti kuvan, kun istahtaa oman auton rattiin ja ottaa kellosta aikaa. Ensin ajaa vaikka 4,5 tuntia yhtäjaksoisesti ilman ainuttakaan taukoa ja 45 minuutin tauon jälkeen toiset 4,5 tuntia. Kovin pitää autoilua rakastaa jos ei olo päivän jälkeen ole edes hieman väsynyt. Tuosta esimerkistä puuttuu vielä kaikki työhön liittyvä oheistoiminnot. Itse ainakin koen, että ansaitsen palkan jokaisesta minuutista, jonka työnantajalle uhraan. Mainitaan myös että en todellakaan yritä tehdä  tässä kenestäkään marttyyria. Monella vaan on tapana väheksyä toisia ilman parempaa tietämystä asioista. Itse nautin auton ajamisesta sekä tällaisista päivistä ja etenkin pitkistä päivistä. Palkallakin pystyy perheen elättämään, joten ei valittamista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En vähättele omaa työtäsi, mutta alat ovat niin erilaisia, että vertailua ei kannata tehdä.  Itse tiedän alastasi varmasti yhtä vähän kuin sinä minun alasta. Kaikki ei ole niin yksinkertaista miltä se saattaa ulkopuolisesta näyttää.


En väheksy bussinkuljettajan työtä. En minä sellaista jaksaisi kovin pitkään. Ymmärrän että se on fyysisesti raskasta ja vaatii jatkuvaa tarkkuutta, huomio ei voi hetkeksikään herpaantua.

Toisaalta ei ole kauhean kevyttä istua koko päivä lähes tauotta tietokoneen ääressä, hyvinkin mahdolisesti puhelinpalaverissa toisensa perään, aivot koko ajan skarppeina. Ja samaan aikaan pukkaa uusia meilejä, puhelinsoittoja, kalenterikutsuja, jotka vievät koko ajan huomiota toisaalle. Aikaerojen vuoksi palavereja voi olla iltamyöhälläkin, ei vain virka-aikaan. Ajatukset askartelevat työssä useimmiten myös vapaalla kun yrittää ratkoa mielessään jotain ongelmaa. Ja välillä pitää lennähtää jonnekin ulkomaille tekemään töitä, mikä sekoittaa vuorokausirytmiä ja perhe-elämää, kun matkustus voi osua viikonloppuun ilman eri korvausta. Ehkä tästä hieman enemmän saa bruttona, mutta verotus tasaa eroa nettopalkoissa rajusti. Plussan puolelle jäädään työn kiinnostavuudessa ja vaihtelevuudessa: kahta samanlaista päivää ei ole.

Uskon siis että työssä kuin työssä on kuormittavuustekijänsä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja pekkaspäivät ovat meikäläiselle arkielämässä ihan tuntematon käsite vaikka aina niistä kuulee puhuttavan.


Pekkaset tosiaankin liittyvät yleiseen työajan lyhentämiseen ja viralliselta nimeltään ne ovatkin työajanlyhennysvapaita. Ajatus näissä on, kun työviikkoa lyhennettiin 37,5 tuntiseksi, tajuttiin, että ei tällainen lyhennys oikein käy päinsä tehtaassa, missä tehdään kolmivuorotyötä. Kas kun vuorokausi jaettuna kolmella on kahdeksan tuntia, eikä sitä voi oikein sopimusteitse muuttaa. Siksipä työajan lyhennys teollisuustöissä päädyttiin toteuttamaan antamalla kokonaisia vapaapäiviä niin, että kokonaistyöaika asettuisi keskimäärin 37,5 tuntiin viikossa, vaikka työpäivät olisivatkin tasan kahdeksantuntisia. Myös autoalalla käytetään pekkasia, eli työviikko on 40 tuntia, tai paremminkin kaksi viikkoa on 80 tuntia, sillä autoalan tessin mukaan ylityöt katsotaan kahden viikon jaksoissa, eli ensimmäisellä viikolla töitä saa olla vaikka 55 tuntia, jos toisella viikolla niitä on 35 tuntia.

Kun palkkausta ja ylitöitä ajatellaan, niin on todella iso ero, myykö työntekijä ensi sijassa osaamistaan vai aikaansa. Tietenkin kaikissa töissä kumpikin elementti on mukana. Mutta vaikka autonkuljettajalle maksetaan viime kädessä siitä, että hän tiettynä aikana on ajamassa autoa jostain jonnekin, mutta vaikka suunnittelijalle maksetaan siitä, että hän tekee jonkin annetun suunnittelutehtävän johonkin määräpäivään mennessä. Se kuinka monta tuntia suunnittelija on aikaansa käyttänyt ja milloin, on oikeastaan toissijaista. Suunnittelijan palkkakaan ei oikeastaan riipu työmäärästä, vaan hänen osaamistasostaan. Taikka paremminkin työtehtäviin vaadittavasta osaamisesta. Erilaisesta ansaintalogiikasta seuraa aika suoraan myös suhtautuminen ammattiliittoon. Kun perusduunari myy aikaansa ja lähtökohtaisesti hänen työnsä voi tehdä joku muukin riittävän osaava kaveri, niin eräänlaisen kartellin rakentaminen on oikeastaan aika luonnollista, sillä vapaassa kilpailussa taloustieteen perusteorioiden mukaan palkka asettuisi vastaamaan työntekijän eksistenssiminimiä. On yleinen hyvä, että yritykset pakotetaan kilpailemaan niin, että ne joutuvat tyytymään vain korkotasoa ja yrittämisen riskiä vastaavaan voittoon, mutta se, että työntekijät pakotetaan samaan, ei vastaa yleistä hyvää. Asiantuntijatehtävissä tilanne on hieman toinen, sillä asiantuntijalla on luonnollinen monopoli omaan osaamiseensa. Vaikka käytännössä harvan asiantuntijan osaaminen on täysin korvaamatonta. Kuitenkin hän voi neuvotella palkasta paljon tasaveroisemmasta asetelmasta kuin perustyöntekijä. Esimerkiksi tuskin työnantajan kannattaisi huutokaupata suunnittelutehtävää työntekijöilleen ja antaa se sille suunnittelijalle, joka suostuu sen halvimmalla tekemään, vaan antaa se sille, joka parhaiten selviää suunnittelutehtävästä. Ja maksaa sellaista palkkaa, että riittävän päteviä suunnittelijoita pysyy tarpeeksi monta talossa.

----------


## Kani

Edellä esimerkinomaisesti mainittu 2000e/kk ei sitten ole linja-autonkuljettajan kuukausiansio (ei sellaista toki väitettykään). Tämä siltä varalta mainittakoon, että usein kuljetusammatit käsitetään pienipalkkaisina, vaikka ne ovat varsin lähellä suomalaisten keskiansiota.

----------


## J_J

> Kirjoita mieluummin keksityn nimimerkin turvin joku samantyyppinen väite vaikka Paunusta, niin saadaan J_J kääntämään äkkiä takkinsa


Pakko näin pikku viiveellä taas kerran tiedustella, että mitä tekemistä Paunulla on tämän keskustelun kanssa? Tai mitä tekemistä Paunulla on muutenkaan kirjoitusteni kanssa?

----------


## 339-DF

Offiksi menee, mutta Suomen kurja taloustilanne johtuu aika pitkälti siitä, että tuloerot ovat liian pienet. Eihän sellaista saa ainakaan poliitikko sanoa ääneen, mutta mutta... Jos sinikaulustyöntekijälle jää verojen jälkeen käteen melkein saman verran kuin valkokaulustyöntekijälle, niin lopputulos ei ole hyvä. Sinikaulustöistä hyvin suuren osan voi sijoittaa muualle kuin Suomeen, ja niin on tehtykin. Palkat on neuvoteltu niin koviksi, että kannattaa mieluummin rahdata se tavara Kiinasta, tulleineen päivineen, kuin valmistaa Pälkäneellä ja maksaa palkkoja. Valkokauluspuolella töitä ei voi yhtä helposti siirtää, mutta töihin ei saada parhaita mahdollisia tekijöitä, kun palkkataso ei ole kansainvälisesti kohdallaan. Ainakin on turha haaveilla niistä kovan ammattilaistason maahanmuuttajista  niillä kun on valinnanvaraa, eikä Suomi siinä kilpailussa pärjää. Globalisaatio on Suomen kannalta pääsääntöisesti ikävä asia.

Mitä Ay-liikkeeseen tulee, niin karkeasti se on sinikauluspuolella vahva ja valkokauluspuolella heikko. Sinikaulustyöntekijän kannattaa ilman muuta kuulua liittoon, vaikka jäsenmaksu onkin kova, ja usein kannattaa antaa työnantajan veloittaa se ay-maksu suoraan palkasta, niin säilyy välit työkavereihin eikä tarvitse selitellä. Valkokauluspuolella vastaavasti ay-liike on heikko eikä siitä saatava hyöty vastaa korkeaa jäsenmaksua, joten työttömyyskassa on yleensä parempi vaihtoehto.




> Pakko näin pikku viiveellä taas kerran tiedustella, että mitä tekemistä Paunulla on tämän keskustelun kanssa? Tai mitä tekemistä Paunulla on muutenkaan kirjoitusteni kanssa?


Eipä varmaan mitään, mutta asenteellisuutesi näitä uusia toimijoita kohtaan on niin läpinäkyvän vastenmielinen, että se jo huvittaa tällaista bussiasioista ymmärtämätöntä lukijaa. Paunu oli vaan esimerkki, saat vapaasti vaihtaa siihen minkä tahansa haluamasi perinteisen bussifirman sen tilalle.

----------


## Lasse

> Eipä varmaan mitään, mutta asenteellisuutesi näitä uusia toimijoita kohtaan on niin läpinäkyvän vastenmielinen, että se jo huvittaa tällaista bussiasioista ymmärtämätöntä lukijaa. Paunu oli vaan esimerkki, saat vapaasti vaihtaa siihen minkä tahansa haluamasi perinteisen bussifirman sen tilalle.


Ehkä huvitut juuri siksi kun et ymmärrä! Jos sen sijaan perehtyisit aiheeseen jota haluat kommentoida, huomaisit alan kurjan todellisuuden, etkä enää huvittuisi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos sen sijaan perehtyisit aiheeseen jota haluat kommentoida, huomaisit alan kurjan todellisuuden, etkä enää huvittuisi.


Mikä se alan kurja todellisuus sitten on? Ainakin pikavuoroliikenteessä uudet toimijat näyttävät tuoneen hurjan kasvun matkustukseen, mikä on mielestäni varsin positiivista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos sinikaulustyöntekijälle jää verojen jälkeen käteen melkein saman verran kuin valkokaulustyöntekijälle, niin lopputulos ei ole hyvä. Sinikaulustöistä hyvin suuren osan voi sijoittaa muualle kuin Suomeen, ja niin on tehtykin. Palkat on neuvoteltu niin koviksi, että kannattaa mieluummin rahdata se tavara Kiinasta, tulleineen päivineen, kuin valmistaa Pälkäneellä ja maksaa palkkoja. Valkokauluspuolella töitä ei voi yhtä helposti siirtää, mutta töihin ei saada parhaita mahdollisia tekijöitä, kun palkkataso ei ole kansainvälisesti kohdallaan. Ainakin on turha haaveilla niistä kovan ammattilaistason maahanmuuttajista  niillä kun on valinnanvaraa, eikä Suomi siinä kilpailussa pärjää. Globalisaatio on Suomen kannalta pääsääntöisesti ikävä asia.


Muuten näin, mutta ehkä ei ihan noin yksioikoisesti. Itse asiassa valkokaulustöissä off-shoring on kasvanut valtavasti muutamana viime vuotena. Jos minä pystyn toimimaan kansainvälisessä yrityksessä tehtävässä, jossa koordinoidaan tiettyjä asioita maailmanlaajuisesti niin yhtä lailla pystyy esim. intialainenkin. Halvemmalla. (No, ainakin vielä tällä hetkellä. Palkat ovat siellä nousussa.) Yhtäkkiä kyse onkin vain kulttuurisesta yhteensopivuudesta sekä puhtaasti osaamisesta ja työhistoriasta. Työmarkkinat ovat periaatteessa globaalit, ja sitä joutuu joka päivä todistamaan hyödyllisyytensä globaalissa kilpailussa työpaikoista. Valkokaulustyöpaikat jakautuvatkin ilmeisesti jatkossa niin, että jos osaaminen on globaalilla tasolla riittävän ainutlaatuista, asiat ovat hyvällä mallilla. Jos osaamisessa on puutteita (tai sanotaanko niin että se on hyvää piirinmestaruustasoa), niin sitten työt voivat hävitä alta yhtä raa'asti kuin sinikaulustyöntekijöiltä. Sanon tämän hyvin tietoisena siitä, että tuo voi olla vielä omakin kohtalo, jos onni/suhdanteet kääntyvät.

Toisaalta sinikaulustyöntekijöillä on nähtävissä jako tehtäviin, jotka voidaan siirtää (esim. valmistus), sekä tehtäviin jotka on pakko suorittaa paikan päällä (esim. kuljetus tai tietyt henkilökohtaiset palvelut, esim. parturi-kampaajat). Jälkimmäiset ovat paljon turvatummassa asemassa. Minä en tule kuuna päivänä leikkauttamaan hiuksiani Bangaloressa tai Shenzhenissä, vaikka IT-tukeni tai kotitalouteni käyttötavarat saattavat tulla sieltä.

----------


## Lasse

> Mikä se alan kurja todellisuus sitten on? Ainakin pikavuoroliikenteessä uudet toimijat näyttävät tuoneen hurjan kasvun matkustukseen, mikä on mielestäni varsin positiivista.


Juuri se mitä tälläkin foorumilla on pitkään yritetty siinä ilmeisesti onnistumatta kertoa,  työehtosopimuksen mukainen palkka ja muu sen mukaan eläminen on alalla yleisesti katseon kaukana itsestäänselvyydestä.

Se että uudet toimijat ovat väitetysti lisänneet matkustamista ei liity asiaan sen enempää. Onhan se toki lisännyt, en kiellä. Sunnuntainakin tälle ketjulle nimensä antanut yhteenliittymä on lisännyt peräti niin paljon, että joutui lähtemään Turusta Tampereelle hurjankokoisella Sprinterillä, jättäen toki yhden lipun lunastaneen ihmisen peräänsä, joka ei ymmärtänyt että hurjia matkustajamääriä kuljetetaankin anonyymillä pikkubussilla.

----------


## tkp

> Edellä esimerkinomaisesti mainittu 2000e/kk ei sitten ole linja-autonkuljettajan kuukausiansio (ei sellaista toki väitettykään). Tämä siltä varalta mainittakoon, että usein kuljetusammatit käsitetään pienipalkkaisina, vaikka ne ovat varsin lähellä suomalaisten keskiansiota.


Lähtöpalkka on hyvinkin lähellä tuota, ilman ikälisiä AKT:n TES peruspalkka on 1066,40/2vk.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muuten näin, mutta ehkä ei ihan noin yksioikoisesti.


Juu, rajuja yksinkertaistuksiahan tuo viestini oli täynnä, mutta päälinjat silti noin. Lisäksi esimerkiksi sinikaulustöiden siirtyminen ulkomaille merkitsee myös valkokaulustyöpaikkojen vähenemistä. Jos ei ole tehdasta, ei tarvita hallintoakaan. Tuotekehitys saattaa jäädä Suomeen, toistaiseksi, mutta kyllä siinä yksi sun toinen toimihenkilö jää silti ilman töitä. Liikenne ja vaikka mainitsemasi parturi ovat sinikaulustöitä, joita ei voi siirtää ulkomaille, ainakaan kovin helposti. Käytännössä esimerkiksi kuljettajia ei silti enää tarvita yhtä paljon, jos rahti kulkeekin Kiinasta maailmalle, eikä Pälkäneeltä. Eikä tarvita bussikuskia viemään ihmisiä töihin, jos töitä ei ole. Moni helsinkiläinen käy kampaajalla (ja jopa optikolla tai hammaslääkärissä) Tallinnassa. Kehitys on Suomen talouden näkökulmasta aika huolestuttava ja onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, millaisen roolin sinikaulus-ay aikoo jatkossa ottaa. Miten ne työpaikat turvataan, vai keskitytäänkö turvaamaan työttömysturva, ja kuka sen maksaa?




> Valkokaulustyöpaikat jakautuvatkin ilmeisesti jatkossa niin, että jos osaaminen on globaalilla tasolla riittävän ainutlaatuista, asiat ovat hyvällä mallilla. Jos osaamisessa on puutteita (tai sanotaanko niin että se on hyvää piirinmestaruustasoa), niin sitten työt voivat hävitä alta yhtä raa'asti kuin sinikaulustyöntekijöiltä. Sanon tämän hyvin tietoisena siitä, että tuo voi olla vielä omakin kohtalo, jos onni/suhdanteet kääntyvät.


Ja tässä vielä lisäongelmana se, että sellainen suomalainen, jonka valkokaulusosaaminen on todella huippua ja joka voi nykytilanteessakin valita työnantajansa, ei tyydy suomalaiseen palkkatasoon, vaan yhä useammin etsii työpaikkansa ulkomailta. Virossa tuo aivovuoto on ollut käynnissä jo pidempään. Meillä ei pitäisi olla varaa päästää huippuja pois.




> Mikä se alan kurja todellisuus sitten on? Ainakin pikavuoroliikenteessä uudet toimijat näyttävät tuoneen hurjan kasvun matkustukseen, mikä on mielestäni varsin positiivista.


Sitä minäkin ihmettelen. Ymmärrän, että vaikkapa Paunun, Pohjolan tai Koiviston pomoista tuntuu kurjalta, kun toimintaympäristö muuttuu täysin. Se voi tuntua näiden firmojen kuljettajistakin kurjalta, jos töitä ei yhtäkkiä enää ole tai jos saavutetuista eduista on alettava tinkiä, jotta firman kilpailukyky ja oma työpaikka säilyy uudessa tilanteessa. Mutta harrastajan ja matkustajan näkökulmasta pitäisi olla positiivista, että kenttä elää.

Eniten ihmettelen tätä onnivastaisuutta. Kyllä, lakimuutokset ovat syöneet maaseudun joukkoliikennettä aika reippaasti. ELY-keskuksilla ei ole rahaa ostaa ostoliikennettä ja firmat ajavat vain sellaisia vuoroja, jotka ovat niille kannattavia. Mutta jos tämä kismittää, niin silloin pitäisi vihata lainsäätäjää, valtiovarainministeriötä tai sitä perinteistä bussifirmaa, joka lakkauttaa ne kannattamattomat vuorot. On sinisilmäistä kohdistaa vihansa niihin uusiin toimijoihin, jotka  kieltämättä  kuorivat kannattavien yhteysvälien kermat päältä, mutta vaikkeivät kuorisi, ei Taavetissa ja Tyrnävällä silti kulkisi bussivuoroja entiseen malliin, kun ei sen perinteisen firman olisi pakko niitä ajaa.

Lasse ja J_J, muiden muassa, kertokaa nyt ihan oikeasti, mikä Onnibusissa ja Onniexpressissä on niin kamalaa?




> Lähtöpalkka on hyvinkin lähellä tuota, ilman ikälisiä AKT:n TES peruspalkka on 1066,40/2vk.


Tuskin Suomesta kuitenkaan sellaista bussikuskia löytyy, joka tällä peruspalkalla ajaisi. Tämä on yksi sini- ja valkokaulustyöpaikkojen ero, johon Jani Hyvärinen jo viittasikin. Valkokaulustyössä saat tyypillisesti yhden kiinteän kuukausipalkan ilman sen kummempia erittelyitä, all inclusive. Sinikaulustyössä palkka on pilkottu moneen osaseen ja kaikesta korvataan ikään kuin erikseen. Silloin valkokaulusall-inclusive-palkan vertaaminen sinikaulusperuspalkkaan antaa harhaanjohtavan tuloksen. Pitäisi löytää luotettava sinikaulustyön keskipalkka vertailukohdaksi, tosin samalla muistaen, että moni tienaa reilusti yli sen keskipalkan ja yhtä moni vastaavasti sen ali.

Oma ongelmansa on osa-aikatyö, jota taitaa sinikauluspuolella olla huomattavasti enemmän ja joka usein ei ole työntekijän oma valinta. Jos kaupan kassalle riittää töitä vain 25 tunniksi viikossa, niin ei siinä juhlita, vaikka peruspalkan päälle tulisikin vähän ilta- ja sunnuntailisiä.

----------


## tkp

> Tuskin Suomesta kuitenkaan sellaista bussikuskia löytyy, joka tällä peruspalkalla ajaisi.


Uusi kuljettaja joka ajaa koululaisvuoroa vaikkapa työajalla 7-16 ei saa mitään lisiä, joten peruspalkalla mennään. Lisäksi alalla on huima määrä yrittäjiä jotka jättävät lisät maksamatta, vaikka ne kuuluisi maksaa. Esimerkiksi http://www.uusisuomi.fi/kotimaa/7185...sti-palkkojaan 

"Uuden Suomen tietojen mukaan Atro Vuolle on jättänyt sunnuntai- ja iltalisät jo vuosien ajan, eikä tilanne ole korjaantunut kaikkien työntekijöiden osalta, vaikka liitto on puuttunut yksittäisiin rikkomuksiin."




> Lasse ja J_J, muiden muassa, kertokaa nyt ihan oikeasti, mikä Onnibusissa ja Onniexpressissä on niin kamalaa?


Vaikkapa se että Onnibussin toimitusjohtaja on julkisuudessa moneen kertaan luvannut että niin Onnibus kuin sen alihankkijat toimivat lakien ja TES:n mukaan ja että niiden alihankkijoiden sopimukset jotka ei työehtosopimuksia noudata irtisanotaan. Noh, Uuden Suomen uutinen kertoo miten tilanne oikeasti on. Esimerkiksi tämän Ylöjärveläisen alihankkijan osalta...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuskin Suomesta kuitenkaan sellaista bussikuskia löytyy, joka tällä peruspalkalla ajaisi. Tämä on yksi sini- ja valkokaulustyöpaikkojen ero, johon Jani Hyvärinen jo viittasikin. Valkokaulustyössä saat tyypillisesti yhden kiinteän kuukausipalkan ilman sen kummempia erittelyitä, all inclusive. Sinikaulustyössä palkka on pilkottu moneen osaseen ja kaikesta korvataan ikään kuin erikseen. Silloin valkokaulusall-inclusive-palkan vertaaminen sinikaulusperuspalkkaan antaa harhaanjohtavan tuloksen. Pitäisi löytää luotettava sinikaulustyön keskipalkka vertailukohdaksi, tosin samalla muistaen, että moni tienaa reilusti yli sen keskipalkan ja yhtä moni vastaavasti sen ali.


Nimenomaan näin. Valkokaulustyön palkassakin on toki vaihteluita. Palkka on yksilöllinen eli samasta työstä voi saada eri palkan riippuen siitä millaisen sopimuksen on tehnyt. Samassa työpaikassa pysyvällä alkupalkka määrittelee pitkälle koko uran palkkaa. Mutta sinänsä palkka on all-inclusive eikä lisäperusteinen. Tosin tätä sotkee vielä mahdollinen tulospalkkaus eli henkilökohtaiset-, tiimi- tai firman tason bonukset. Näillä toisinaan ilmoitetaan kompensoitavan muuten markkinatason alittavaa palkkaa, mutta niissä on se haitta että niitä maksetaan vain jos tietyt ehdot täyttyvät. Ja vuodesta toiseen yleensä työnantaja määrittelee varsin vapaasti mitä ne ehdot ovat eli periaatteessa bonuksia maksetaan vain jos firma haluaa. Sellaisten varaan ei kukaan voi suunnitella henkilökohtaista talouttaan pitkäjänteisesti, mutta tokihan bonus hetken lämmittää kun sellainen maksetaan. (Ja niistähän tietenkin maksetaan myös verot.)

----------


## Kani

Linja-autonkuljettajan keskiansio on 2715 euroa, pääkaupunkiseudulla 3070 euroa, tietää kertoa Oikotie. Millä tahansa alalla palkka on aloittelijalla pienempi kuin kokeneemmilla, eikä anna oikeaa kuvaa, jos käydään keskustelua sen pienimmän mahdollisimman luvun pohjalta. Valitettavan usein vastaan tuleva käsitys linja-autoalasta matalapalkka-alana on suuresti haitaksi kun halutaan houkutella alalle fiksuja ja hyviä työntekijöitä.

https://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/toimial...tuslogistiikka

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Linja-autonkuljettajan keskiansio on 2715 euroa, pääkaupunkiseudulla 3070 euroa, tietää kertoa Oikotie.


Tuo on itse asiassa aika hyvä keskipalkka. Se tarkoittaa että parhaiten tienaavat saavat vielä aika paljon enemmän, kun toisaalta taas vasta-alkajat ilman lisiä kituvat niillä parin tonnin palkoilla.

Ajattelemisen aihetta antaa esimerkiksi se, että jos hypoteettisessa perheessä on vaikka kaksi helsinkiläistä bussikuskia niin nuo yhdessä tienaavat n. 6000 . Verojen jälkeenkin siitä jää ihan kivasti käteen, kun tulo jakautuu kahdelle, ja käytössä on yksilöverotus. Jos taas on hypoteettinen valkokaulustyöntekijä, joka tienaa vaikka sen 6000  ja puoliso on vaikka kotia hoitamassa ilman ansioita (tai sitten ei ole puolisoa eli on yksinhuoltaja), niin jää käteen paljon vähemmän, kun veroprosentti on paljon kovempi. Luvut sinänsä voivat toki olla yhtä lailla 2500  ja 5000 , tai 2000  ja 4000 , sama ongelma tulee vastaan silti.

----------


## Hatka

> Linja-autonkuljettajan keskiansio on 2715 euroa, pääkaupunkiseudulla 3070 euroa, tietää kertoa Oikotie. Millä tahansa alalla palkka on aloittelijalla pienempi kuin kokeneemmilla, eikä anna oikeaa kuvaa, jos käydään keskustelua sen pienimmän mahdollisimman luvun pohjalta. Valitettavan usein vastaan tuleva käsitys linja-autoalasta matalapalkka-alana on suuresti haitaksi kun halutaan houkutella alalle fiksuja ja hyviä työntekijöitä.
> 
> https://tyopaikat.oikotie.fi/toimial...tuslogistiikka


Keskiansion lisäksi täytyy ottaa huomioon myös työssä vietetty aika. Kuljettajalla on tunnin  päivittäinen palkaton katko ja sen lisäksi ns sidonnaisuusaikaa, josta maksetaan yksinkertainen palkka, mutta sitä ei lasketaa työaikaan. Esim. itselläni viime talvikaudella sidonnaisuusaika, jota ei siis lasketa työajaksi, oli n. 20 tuntia kahdeksan viikon jaksossa sekä lisäksi 40 tuntia palkatonta katkoa. Ts. työssä vietetty viikottainen aika oli n. 47,5 h.

----------


## kuukanko

> Juuri se mitä tälläkin foorumilla on pitkään yritetty siinä ilmeisesti onnistumatta kertoa,  työehtosopimuksen mukainen palkka ja muu sen mukaan eläminen on alalla yleisesti katseon kaukana itsestäänselvyydestä.


Nämä uudet toimijat eivät kuitenkaan kai ole luoneet tuota tilannetta, vaan se on vallinnut jo pitkään? Eikä siitä voi syyttää kuin työntekijöitä itseään. Ammattiliitto varmasti auttaisi jäseniään työehtosopimuksen mukaisen palkan perinnässä vaikka jälkikäteen, jos työntekijät lähtisivät vaatimaan palkkojaan.

----------


## tkp

> Nämä uudet toimijat eivät kuitenkaan kai ole luoneet tuota tilannetta, vaan se on vallinnut jo pitkään? Eikä siitä voi syyttää kuin työntekijöitä itseään. Ammattiliitto varmasti auttaisi jäseniään työehtosopimuksen mukaisen palkan perinnässä vaikka jälkikäteen, jos työntekijät lähtisivät vaatimaan palkkojaan.


"AKT ei Halvarin mukaan voi tehdä asialle mitään muuta, kuin käsitellä yksitellen tapaukset, joista työntekijä ilmoittaa liittoon.

 Tämä on vähän ei-toivottu tilanne, koska ihmiset ovat yleensä vähän arkoja pitämään puoliaan tällaisissa tilanteissa, koska pelkäävät, että jäävät sitten ilman työtä, Halvari kertoo."

Ja olihan eräälle kesätyöntekijälle, joka vaati jälkikäteen pyhälisät maksettavaksi kerrottu työnantajan toimesta että et tule enää saamaan alalta töitä kun on pienet piirit ja sana kulkee "vaikeasta työntekijästä"... En ole kyllä vielä ollut yhdessäkään työpaikassa jossa ei pyhälisiä olisi maksettu automaattisesti, joten mahtanee ko. työnantajalla tosiaan olla pienet piirit.

----------


## tlajunen

> AKT ei Halvarin mukaan voi tehdä asialle mitään muuta, kuin käsitellä yksitellen tapaukset, joista työntekijä ilmoittaa liittoon.


Öh. miksi ei muka voi? Kyllä ammattiliitoilla on lukuisia vaikutusmahdollisuuksia, joita se voi ottaa käyttöön aivan oma-aloitteisesti.

----------


## tkp

> Öh. miksi ei muka voi? Kyllä ammattiliitoilla on lukuisia vaikutusmahdollisuuksia, joita se voi ottaa käyttöön aivan oma-aloitteisesti.


Mites ammattiliitto voisi lähteä ajamaan yksittäisen jäsenen asiaa ilman että jäsen ensiksi ilmoittaa liittoon ongelmasta? Toisekseen liitoilla ei ole kanneoikeutta joten se ei voi lähteä ajamaan asiaa oikeudessa ilman jäsenen suostumusta, vaikka halua olisikin.

----------


## vristo

Miksi ammattiliitot ovat olemassa ja valvovat jäsentensä oikeuksia tai työnantajan velvollisuuksia? Miksi pidämme huolta, että palkat maksetaan ajallaan ja voimassaolevien sopimuksien mukaisesti ja yleissitovasti yhdenmukaisesti.

Allaolevan linkin takana oleva uutinen on laitonta meillä Suomessa, mutta ei välttämättä jossain muualla. Jossain muualla, jos ei homma kelpaa "orjapalkalla", aina on tilalletulijoita. "Jos homma ei kelpaa, tuolla on ovi!". 

Tämä vain esimerkkinä.

http://m.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2014123018960670_uu.shtml

Me järjestäytyneet työntekijät valvomme, ettei Suomen työmarkkinoista tule ikinä sellaista.

Pitäkää vain kärjistyksenä, niin sen tarkoitinkin.

----------


## hylje

Kuka valvoo, ettei Suomen työmarkkinoista tule sellaista ettei nuori tai työtön pääse ollenkaan töihin? Jokainen vakituisten etu on vakipaikkaa saamattomien haitta.

----------


## vristo

> Kuka valvoo, ettei Suomen työmarkkinoista tule sellaista ettei nuori tai työtön pääse ollenkaan töihin? Jokainen vakituisten etu on vakipaikkaa saamattomien haitta.


Mitä sitten sinun mielestäsi pitäisi tehdä?

Haluaisitko siis oman palkkaluokan nuorille/työttömille? Mihin ikävuoteen saakka?

----------


## hylje

Itse ratkaisisin ongelman perustulolla ja räjäyttäisin liittojen erityisaseman palkkaneuvotteluissa. Minimielintaso tulee jo perustulosta, joten töitä saa tehdä vaikka palkatta jos suostuu. Mutta tälläinen kaikille suomalaisille paikan työelämään rakentava ratkaisu tuntuu olevan mahdoton ajatus politiikassa. Kiitos näistä, ammattiyhdistykset.

----------


## Rehtori

> Itse ratkaisisin ongelman perustulolla ja räjäyttäisin liittojen erityisaseman palkkaneuvotteluissa. Minimielintaso tulee jo perustulosta, joten töitä saa tehdä vaikka palkatta jos suostuu. Mutta tälläinen kaikille suomalaisille paikan työelämään rakentava ratkaisu tuntuu olevan mahdoton ajatus politiikassa. Kiitos näistä, ammattiyhdistykset.


Tämä malli tappaisi ahkeruuden ja lisäisi yhteiskunnan varoilla elävien osuutta. Työn palkkauksen tulee olla kannustavaa niin että koulutus sekä ahkeruus mahdollistavat paremman tulotason. Töiden tekemisen tulee aina mahdollistaa parempi tulotaso kuin kotona istuminen. Työttömien osalta ansiosidonnainen takaa riittävän ajan hyvän elitason. Tällä varmistetaan että eläkkeemme maksetaan myös tulevina vuosina.

Ammattiyhdistyksillä on tärkeä rooli yhteiskunnassa enkä missään nimessä kannata sopimusyhteiskunnan romuttamista. Kuitenkin tuloerojen kasvaminen on omiaan edistämään talouden toimeliaisuutta.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Tämä malli tappaisi ahkeruuden ja lisäisi yhteiskunnan varoilla elävien osuutta. Työn palkkauksen tulee olla kannustavaa niin että koulutus sekä ahkeruus mahdollistavat paremman tulotason. Töiden tekemisen tulee aina mahdollistaa parempi tulotaso kuin kotona istuminen. Työttömien osalta ansiosidonnainen takaa riittävän ajan hyvän elitason. Tällä varmistetaan että eläkkeemme maksetaan myös tulevina vuosina.
> 
> Ammattiyhdistyksillä on tärkeä rooli yhteiskunnassa enkä missään nimessä kannata sopimusyhteiskunnan romuttamista. Kuitenkin tuloerojen kasvaminen on omiaan edistämään talouden toimeliaisuutta.


Menee jo offtopiciksi, mutta menkööt.

1. Koulutus ei välttämättä nykyään enää takaa parempaa elintasoa (prekaarius).
2. Tuloerojen kasvaminen kasvattaisi myös köyhyyden määrää ja yhteiskunnallista epävakautta.
3. Pitkäaikaistyöttömyys on nykyään ongelma, toisin sanoen, kaikki eivät saa ansiosidonnaisen aikana työtä. Oletko sitä mieltä että heilläkin on ollut "riittävän aikaa" hyvä elintaso ja että he eivät sitä (hyvää elintasoa) enää tarvitse?
4. Tarkalleen ottaen miten perustulojärjestely "tappaisi ahkeruuden"? Minusta tuntuu siltä että ennemminkin yrittäjyyden määrä kasvaisi, koska olisi olemassa turvaverkko sen varalta jos bisnes meneekin huonosti. Kannattamatonta yritystoimintaa kun ei tueta, mikä tarkoittaa sitä että yksityisyrittäjän on lopetettava yrityksensä jos haluaa toimeentulotukea. Siinä menee sitten hukkaan tuloerojen kasvamisen aiheuttama talouden toimeliaisuus(?)
5. Kaikilta näyttää unohtuvan se seikka että työn palkkauksen kannustavuuden lisäksi tulisi olla töitä. Kannustavasti palkattujen työpaikkojen vähyys on perimmäinen ongelma.
6. Mitä tarkoitat sillä että "Kuitenkin tuloerojen kasvaminen on omiaan edistämään talouden toimeliaisuutta"? _Kenen eduksi?_

----------


## hylje

> Tämä malli tappaisi ahkeruuden ja lisäisi yhteiskunnan varoilla elävien osuutta.


Ei tapa. Nykymalli tappaa. Vaikka kuinka olisi ahkera mutta työn tuottavuus ei ylitä minimipalkkakynnystä, ei ahkeruus palkitse. Tervetuloa yrittämään.




> Työn palkkauksen tulee olla kannustavaa niin että koulutus sekä ahkeruus mahdollistavat paremman tulotason. Töiden tekemisen tulee aina mahdollistaa parempi tulotaso kuin kotona istuminen.


Niinpä. Siksi perustulo pitää toteuttaa korvaten kotona istumista kannustavat ja ahkeruutta rankaisevat toimeentulotuet.




> Työttömien osalta ansiosidonnainen takaa riittävän ajan hyvän elitason.


Enpä tästä tiedä, kun en ikinä ole ansiosidonnaista saanut.




> Tällä varmistetaan että eläkkeemme maksetaan myös tulevina vuosina.


Mitkä eläkkeet? Minulla ei ole luottamusta siihen, että Suomen valtio tulisi minulle maksamaan penniäkään eläkkeitä.

----------


## vristo

> Mitkä eläkkeet? Minulla ei ole luottamusta siihen, että Suomen valtio tulisi minulle maksamaan penniäkään eläkkeitä.


Mitä sitten tulee tapahtumaan? Valtio nimeltä Suomi lakkaa olemasta? Kaikki kaatuu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä sitten tulee tapahtumaan? Valtio nimeltä Suomi lakkaa olemasta? Kaikki kaatuu?


Suurin piirtein näin. Varmaa on se, että eläkettä emme tule koskaan saamaan, ainakaan mitään nimellistä pikkusummaa suurempaa. Se on ihan matemaattinen mahdottomuus.

Suomen taloutta kun seuraa ja vähän pidemmälle ennustaa, niin parissakymmenessä vuodessa täällä on rahat täysin loppu eikä lainaa tule, koska emme pysty uskottavasti vakuuttamaan, että maksaisimme sen lainan joskus takaisin. Siinä vaiheessa kiristetään pakon sanelemana vyötä ja pärjätään sillä elintasolla, joka täällä oli 5060 vuotta sitten. Elettiin sitä silloinkin, vaikka leivän päällä ei ollut prosciuttoa.

----------


## vristo

Tuohan tietää kaaosta.

----------


## 339-DF

Niinpä. Mutta ei tuo yhdessä yössä tapahdu. Kynnelle kykenevät huomaavat kehityksen ja ehtivät muuttamaan pois, mikä esimerkiksi osaltaan vähentää työttömyyttä ja lieventää tilannetta.

Suurin yhteiskunnallinen uhka tulee siinä vaiheessa, kun erilaisiin sosiaalitukiin joudutaan puuttumaan rankalla kädellä tilanteessa, jossa rahaa ei yksinkertaisesti enää ole. Se pitäisi aloittaa jo nyt, pikku hiljaa, jotta purku voidaan tehdä hallitusti. Muutoin käy äkkiä niin, että kun erilaiset työttömyyskorvaukset, toimeentulotuet, asumislisät ja muut tukijärjestelmät muuttuvat yhteiskunnan osoittamaan paikkaan makuusalissa, lukolliseen kaappiin ja pariin soppalautaselliseen päivässä, niin ollaan tilanteessa, jossa kapinamieli ja rikollisuus nousevat hallitsemattomasti. Ei hyvä.

----------


## hylje

> Mitä sitten tulee tapahtumaan? Valtio nimeltä Suomi lakkaa olemasta? Kaikki kaatuu?


Parhaassa tapauksessa valtiollinen eläke on lakkautettu koska perustulo on vähän sitä suurempi.

Mutta yhdyn varauksella Danielin pirunmaalailuun. Valtakunnanpolitiikan pitäisi pikimmiten vääntyä suuntaan, jossa tulevaisuutta rakennetaan jälkipolvia varten. Mutta nykyinen suunta näyttää kaikin puolin olevan siinä, että yritetään turvata vanhempien ikäluokkien edut hinnalla millä hyvänsä: jälkipolvien selkänahasta. Se peli loppuu viimeistään kun poliitikkojen sukupolvi vierähtää noihin sorrettuihin jälkipolviin, mutta kriisejä voi tulla aiemminkin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämä malli tappaisi ahkeruuden ja lisäisi yhteiskunnan varoilla elävien osuutta. Työn palkkauksen tulee olla kannustavaa niin että koulutus sekä ahkeruus mahdollistavat paremman tulotason. Töiden tekemisen tulee aina mahdollistaa parempi tulotaso kuin kotona istuminen.


No nythän asia on niin, että jos saa toimeentulotukea ja tekee jonkin verran töitä, joista saa palkkaa 200 euroa kuussa nettona, toimeentulotukea vähennetään 160 eurolla. Ihmisillä on tapana reagoida kannustimiin, ja siksi toimeentulotuella eletään niin kauan kunnes löytyy vakituinen kokopäivätyö.

----------

